# You need a "tilt shift" lens? Almost there.



## ajfotofilmagem (Aug 23, 2017)

'Laowa' Magic Shift Converter review

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93QlRzs0OHg

http://www.venuslens.net/product/laowa-magic-shift-converter/


----------



## littleB (Aug 23, 2017)

Why would I care about adapting any lenses to the non-Canon camera? Why would anyone here, except the Sony-challenged people? 
The title is also misleading, there is no tilt in this thingie.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Aug 23, 2017)

littleB said:


> Why would I care about adapting any lenses to the non-Canon camera? Why would anyone here, except the Sony-challenged people?
> The title is also misleading, there is no tilt in this thingie.


The fact that there is an adapter for using EF lenses on Sony mirrorless bodies means it can exist for EOS-M bodies soon. In addition, some people today use their EF lenses on other brands' cameras.


----------



## ken (Aug 23, 2017)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> littleB said:
> 
> 
> > Why would I care about adapting any lenses to the non-Canon camera? Why would anyone here, except the Sony-challenged people?
> ...



True! I normally shoot with a 6D, but I adapt my Canon EF lenses to a Sony body from time to time.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi littleb. 
The title is not misleading, it says almost there, as in it shifts, tilt, not so much, almost a tilt shift adaptor! 

Cheers, Graham. 



littleB said:


> Why would I care about adapting any lenses to the non-Canon camera? Why would anyone here, except the Sony-challenged people?
> The title is also misleading, there is no tilt in this thingie.


----------

